# Vivarium build.. exo terra large



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey, 
I planned this project a while ago...

Size 36x18x24 (90x45x60)

I will update the progress..


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

Got some nice pieces..


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## frogboy99 (Feb 1, 2016)

looks like its gonna be a good build


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

frogboy99 said:


> looks like its gonna be a good build



I hope so... I was in Ecuador and got really nice inspirations....  

Also I am planning to get a good light and a MistKing misting System with tow double nozzles.


----------



## FlyFishRI (Jan 15, 2017)

That is a great size, looking forward to the progress!


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice pieces of wood... really like the variety of shapes

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey,
I'm choosing the LED light from a German company. They produce highly customizable LED fixtures for aquarium and terrarium..
You can choose between different Kelvin ratings for three LED strips... I choose:

4500K
5500k
6500k 

The light will be like this: 










What do you think?


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey
I finally got everything build together!
Today my light fixture arrived now I can take some better pictures...


























The top


----------



## d_mill24 (Jan 22, 2017)

Really natural look. Can't wait to see the progress


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

Update


----------



## rjs5134 (Feb 1, 2017)

Looks fantastic. Would you please describe how you made the background?

Thanks


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

rjs5134 said:


> Looks fantastic. Would you please describe how you made the background?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Hey,

First I use a primer on the glass to ensure that everything will stays in place safely. I'm not a fan of the black silicon method.










Next I used foam to generate some structure but I didn't want the background to be the focal point.

Than I used Elastupor (comparable with silicon but better) + peat to cover everything.

Done


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey, 

Got the first plants! 
Bromeliads coming tomorrow..hopefully.


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

Update:


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking good.. how did u mount the broms?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

GOSKN5 said:


> Looking good.. how did u mount the broms?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk




Just stick them into the foam. For the wood I used coco fiber rope.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice marcgravia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcfranco (Feb 3, 2017)

how much was your lighting system?


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

marcfranco said:


> how much was your lighting system?



310€ 
There are so many different options u can pay a lot more..or less 
https://www.ledaquaristik.de/epages/64355316.mobile/?ObjectPath=/Shops/64355316


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey, 

The orchids in the tank are doing really well. They already got new leaves.

Im not sure if this is a Pleurothallis grobyi?
What do you think? 









Restrepia striata









I'm getting three more orchids soon...


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Those are nice sized orchids the looks great. Did you build a false bottom? Id bail on the Exo screen top and just use glass, those screens get rusty and block light


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

oldlady25715 said:


> Those are nice sized orchids the looks great. Did you build a false bottom? Id bail on the Exo screen top and just use glass, those screens get rusty and block light


Hey,
I build a false bottom with a drain.
Yes I already thought about just removing the screen and silicon the glass into the exo terra top.


----------



## Caden (Jan 9, 2010)

Bengt said:


> Hey,
> Im not sure if this is a Pleurothallis grobyi?
> What do you think?


Doesn't look like it to me


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

Caden said:


> Doesn't look like it to me


Thanks for your help.

I did some research.. it's Pleurothallis niveo-globula. The vendor sent me the wrong plant lol.....


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

Update:


----------



## Dcairelli (Feb 13, 2017)

Nice work. I love seeing people's new vivs and ideas.


----------



## stepheneashia (Feb 3, 2017)

Ae the orchids wrapped in moss and stuck in the wood or is there substrate as well? It seems orchids are doing well


----------



## FreddyG (Dec 25, 2016)

That's going to look great when everything grows in! I love the spacious look so far!


----------



## FlyFishRI (Jan 15, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

stepheneashia said:


> Ae the orchids wrapped in moss and stuck in the wood or is there substrate as well? It seems orchids are doing well




Hey,
I just used a little bit moss and mounted the orchid on top/or stuck it into the wood. Too much moss can stay really wet and cause the orchid to rot... In my experience.


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

Very nice! I'm anxious to see how the plants do over time with that light. Please keep us updated.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey,

The inhabitants finally arrived in their new home.
I got 6 dendrobates auratus "panama" and they look very happy running around eating the micro fauna .

Here is another update... everything is still alive and growing well. And I got more orchids..it's like an addiction.. but now I don't touch the tank anymore.


----------



## FlyFishRI (Jan 15, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

This is a gorgeous setup!


----------



## rjs5134 (Feb 1, 2017)

Really like how this looks....


----------



## RiversEdge (Feb 20, 2017)

I really liked how this turned out. Great build.


----------



## Caesin (Aug 10, 2016)

This looks great! Any chance of a plant list?


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

I know I said I wouldn't touch it..

Update:









I also bought a tc420 controller for full day circle simulation - sunrise,day,sunset,moonlight.


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

I also bought a tc420 controller for full day circle simulation - sunrise,day,sunset,moonlight.







[/QUOTE]



How do you like that controller?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice tank. Do you have any fans in there? Or does it stay pretty foggy when it's not open? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

Damon Ryan said:


> Nice tank. Do you have any fans in there? Or does it stay pretty foggy when it's not open?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I have 2 fans which pulling air out regularly and it's never foggy.


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

ChrisAZ said:


> I also bought a tc420 controller for full day circle simulation - sunrise,day,sunset,moonlight.




How do you like that controller?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]



I really like it for the price (60€) its doing a decent job. But if you want real weather simulation( thunder etc.) u need to play 3x that price for a more advanced controller!


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm not necessarily interested in simulated thunderstorms just simulating a natural day with a gradual increase and decrease in light intensity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

ChrisAZ said:


> I'm not necessarily interested in simulated thunderstorms just simulating a natural day with a gradual increase and decrease in light intensity.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That's exactly what it dose


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

Update:










Anyone can help and tell me what this orchid (Pleurothallis restrepioides) is doing?


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

Beautiful tank! 

What does your misting schedule look like? How fast does your false bottom fill up and you have to drain? Is it drained via a bulkhead or using some type of pump siphon?

Asking as I am setting up a 36x18x24, only using two nozzles, and am wondering if I'm going to really need to drill for a bulkhead? Only having it as a display tank so maybjust siphon every now and then as my past experiences with drilling have been less than favorable!

Again amazing tank! 

Vinny


----------



## sparrow (Nov 14, 2015)

Looks super! Really, so many nice plants. What are those climbing ones with the tiny tiny leaves? Like penny-small? Also, how did you get your moss to grow so nicely? I've got a big bag from Trixie, and no matter how I try to prep it - or not - it just turns yellow and does nothing. While my own aquarium moss, and aquarium moss bought from Ebay does much better. 

anyway, very nice setup! hoping to see a video of the cycles/misting etc.


----------



## backafter20 (Mar 11, 2011)

You have two fans pulling air out, and it's never foggy? What is your humidity level? I live in an arid climate, and that would never work for me. It would be bone dry in nothing flat!


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

Vinnner said:


> What does your misting schedule look like?
> 
> How fast does your false bottom fill up and you have to drain? Is it drained via a bulkhead or using some type of pump siphon?
> 
> ...




Im using a fog and misting system 
At 9:00 misting for 40sec, at 14:00 misting for 20 sec + 45 min of fog, at 17:00 for misting 30 sec and at 21:00 90 min fog.

I have a bulkhead installed and i think it's about 5l per month.

Not necessarily but it's definitely easier with a bulkhead.


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

backafter20 said:


> You have two fans pulling air out, and it's never foggy? What is your humidity level? I live in an arid climate, and that would never work for me. It would be bone dry in nothing flat!




My fan's are going 2 hours after every misting to dry plants and from 3:00-6:00.
I have "bone dry" spots too but I just planted broms there.


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

sparrow said:


> Looks super! Really, so many nice plants. What are those climbing ones with the tiny tiny leaves? Like penny-small? Also, how did you get your moss to grow so nicely? I've got a big bag from Trixie, and no matter how I try to prep it - or not - it just turns yellow and does nothing. While my own aquarium moss, and aquarium moss bought from Ebay does much better.
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, very nice setup! hoping to see a video of the cycles/misting etc.



It's a Peperomia species. The key to grow moss is a lot of spot misting and light .The Trixis moss is probably dead.
Try Javamoss or Christmasmoss better both.
Good luck


----------



## Serafim (Mar 29, 2017)

very nice set up All the hard work paid off. Good luck with your Viv


----------



## rjnj (Jun 18, 2016)

Great job! I have 6 18x24 to start now.


----------



## Luckyfroggie (Apr 4, 2017)

Love the colors that pop! How are the little guys liking their new home?


----------



## Art93 (Mar 19, 2017)

What are the fans hooked up to? 

The top







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

Art93 said:


> What are the fans hooked up to?


To a small controller where I can control the speed of the fan's. And the controller is plugged into a timer.


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

Luckyfroggie said:


> Love the colors that pop! How are the little guys liking their new home?




They are doing great! They love the leaf litter with the big leafs as hiding spots and I noticed that they are a lot more active.


----------



## cjkpa1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Everything about your tank is impressive I'm jealous of the way it grew in yet still easily find frogs. It shows you put some thought into layout


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey, 
One of my auratus is carrying a tadpole  .


----------



## AuroraK (Mar 29, 2017)

Wow - gorgeous viv and congrats on the tad!


----------



## andfrogs (Apr 26, 2017)

That established beautifully! And congrats on the tad as well!


----------



## godjockey (Nov 14, 2009)

Is your top screen only?


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

godjockey said:


> Is your top screen only?




No, I put glass on top of the screen.


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

Update!


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for the update! Looks great!
Have you had any problems?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

ChrisAZ said:


> Thanks for the update! Looks great!
> Have you had any problems?


Yes, I added a heat pat on the outside. Then I had a lot of condensation inside so I repositioned it and turned down the misting a bit. Now the glass is clear again.


----------



## tencentk (Apr 20, 2017)

Looks great. I bet you have some happy frogs.


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

Update


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

Some orchids are blooming!


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Very cool! You've got a great plant collection in this tank.


----------



## wololow (Sep 6, 2017)

Could You make list of your plants?


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

wololow said:


> Could You make list of your plants?




No sorry, If u want to know a specific plant name I can try researching it.


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey, a small update...


----------



## Bengt (Aug 27, 2014)




----------

